# UK outside aviary cockatiels have laid an egg in the quail house!



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have 2 cockatiels nesting in the quail house with one egg laid! Its still winter here and temperatures cold what are the chances of the egg hatching and should I attempt to bring them indoors?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im no expert but i understand its really cold in uk so maybe you should take them inside where its warm


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

The floor of the quail house is the aviary floor so i would completely disturb the nest, and put the parents through the stress of catching them, bringing them in was my first thought but im now wondering if I would would be puttin them through all the stress only to find out its too cold here for the egg to be viable? any information on the likelihood of it hatching would be much appreciated


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

My tiels were hatching out chicks in the oustide flight around X-mas this year and were were having low 30's and low 40 degree temps 0-5C) and the chicks were fine. They should be fine outside even in could weather, provided you have something near the nesting area to act as a wind block.


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks SRTIELS yes we have the aviary completely sheltered from the wind  will keep you posted


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...one thing I make sure I have for the outside aviaries when they are breeding is a 25-40 watt light shining into the flight. This way if there is a night fright the birds can see to get back on their eggs or chicks. A night light has been a real life-saver.


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

We have a dusk to dawn solar light but with the shorter days it is not lasting all night so i have just asked hubby to change our outside mains light to a low energy bulb  Thanks again SRTIELS


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like you have everything in order. Good Luck, and keep us updated


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Been taken by suprise but i hope so lol


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi cookie... I am not far from you in the UK and I have 4 chicks just hatched at the moment, All are really warm and doing well (I say all, one is nearly hatched!). They can trive so long a syou have good shelter and good parents which will keep them warm. Being in a house it should be ver shletered anyway so that'll help! As I say, being so close i am experiencing the same temps, even though it is getting warmer, it is still cold but the parents will keep thm surprisingly warm!
I wouldn't move them as i would never that they will go back to the eggs and i would hate to lose one for that. the only time i will move one is if they are ill and thankfully, I hvae never had that with any parents or stiing on egg birds yet.
I also have about 4 other nest boxes with incubating eggs (None fertile though but not due to being left in cold just not mating!!) so i think thye will decide when the time is right and when they find it asuitable temperature!
Good luck and keep us updated with their progress.


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks NuttyNu will keep you posted


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck with the eggs.


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Debbie


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

We now have 3 Eggs


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## RobUK (Sep 17, 2010)

Im in the same boat, in the UK with outside birds and I was worried about the cold hindering passing the eggs. I guess if other birds are doing fine then mine should not have a problem either!

Good luck with it anyway.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations on the new eggs! the expectant 3 weeks will take forever to pass now!!! More reasurance about the weather. I have 2 more clutches with fertile eggs so hopefully should yours have "done the deed" yours will be fine too... Keep us updated when they hatch!


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your promising replies  We now have 4 eggs and its been 21 days now since the first one was laid  fingers crossed


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed... Its horrible when they are expecting to hatch anyday... just the "not-knowing"!!


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Any luck yet???


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi nuttynu

No one egg was cracked open but just a yoke inside, and they have since laid a 5th egg but no joy on the other 3, and i think its a little late now for them to be fertile. This is my first pair to lay so its all new to me


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats a shame but hopfully they'll get the hang of it soon and you'll have tiny cheaps of little babies!


----------

